# Coast



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

If like me you watched this fantastic programme and thought it would be a good idea to follow up on some of the places visited the book of the series is now available fromThe book people Priced at only £5.99 and a little birdy told me that if you put in the code 131C this will get you free postage which makes it even more of a bargain


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Good price and the promotion code works.

Thanks

Has anybody on here done the complete round Britain trip?

It's certainly one my list of things to do before I die...Along with around the med and Alaska to Patagonia... (yeah right...In your dreams sunshine).

Pete


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Fjmike

Thanks for the steer to the Book people...Coast and A picture of Britain both on the way to me for just under £14 saving £22 on the rrp and free post too........ :wink: 

When we watched these two programs we were mentally storing away some of the places as possible visits, the books will be very useful....mentally my storage needs upgrading.. :lol: 

Thanks again

Mike


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> Has anybody on here done the complete round Britain trip?
> 
> It's certainly one my list of things to do before I die...Along with around the med and Alaska to Patagonia... (yeah right...In your dreams sunshine).
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete, you forgot to mention Outer Mongolia :lol: :lol: 
I'm with you in your dreams.. :wink:


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi, their is another book listing camp sites with a sea view round Britain.

Camp Sites with a Sea View

Eddie


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

rapido said:


> Hi, their is another book listing camp sites with a sea view round Britain.


Hi Eddie .. the writer of this book is a member of MHF, he was on recently discussing it, sorry can't find the thread just now.. 

JIm


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Pete said _Along with around the med and Alaska to Patagonia_

Surely there is a quicker way to Alaska than via the Med :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

by the way guys whats the website of the "book people" or are you talking about amazon

Cheers Sid


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid follow the link in my post (hint click on the words book people)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Silly me!!! it didn't look like a link.   
Cheers Sid


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Yes, how DO you do those 'links' like that???


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Barry,

Just by inserting a weblink using the 4th box from the left in the row above the white box in which you type a reply (looks like a small green globe with a chain). After typing the URL in the pop-up box that appears and clicking OK, you are prompted to enter "web page name", in which you call it whatever you like. Unfortunately the default font means that it is not easily recognised as a hyperlink.

Dave


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Aaaah! So that's how it's done!

Many thanks, Dave.

(Sorry to hijack the book post)


----------



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

*Sea View Camping and Caravan Sites in Britain.*

I've just got back from a another little trip and found a thread mentioning my book, "Sea View Camping and Caravan Sites In Britain". I now have a web page which is as follows if you want to look at it. If you have any questions I would be glad to answer them.
http://www.seaviewcamping.co.uk/


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

For those who don't like using codes and still want a copy of Coast. The book People are still offering it at the same bargain price and are offering FREE postage to everyone.Got my copy of Brians book in the week and it is a really good companion to Coast


----------

